# Days Before Christmas



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

On Dec 18th there was a burst of warm weather so we thought we'd try again before the snow got too deep. Both my buddy and I struggle a bit in deep snow but we have come to the point of moving slowly and stopping often, both of which gets us through the hunt.

The spot we've been in lately is an abandoned farmstead that leads into a large CRP by a harvested corn field. The problem has been that the pheasants are in the shelterbelt around the farm buildings and then flush across the CRP to the posted ground a half mile out. When we drove up, there was an eagle sitting in the trees and not a pheasant to be seen. Hummm....

Lucky for us he had forced the birds into the CRP and they were afraid to make the flight out to posted ground. Just past the trees is a swath of stunted volunteer elms. Sam had the point and my buddy rolled the rooster which then involved a chase. Sam was tickled pink.










The snow was deep but fluffy so not too bad of walking. The birds could easily roost here and hide too. Near the corn they had trails out into the CRP that were packed down like a sheep path.










The birds wanted to roll out ahead into a slough. We split up around a cattail and pushed up toward my friend who posted the far side. Knocked 2 down but lost a crip that glided across to the other side. The snow bridged over the slough grass and I could not recover that one nor get it up again. As we pinched the end the birds started to flush. It was fast and furious. I swung on one overhead when another bird came down like a lawn dart right beside me. My friend thought that worth a laugh.










We could take 1 more but I was done shooting so thought I'd try for pictures instead. Try as I might the birds and Sam would not line up. We came around the dirt mound of a water hole and Sam had this point. It turned out that there were 4 roosters locked down in front of him. My friend had 3 good shots as they did a staggered flush and didn't touch a feather. Choice words were expended. (Sam is facing here with with the roosters hunkered down under the taller grass.)










Farther down the crick I saw a fresh mink hole in the bank. He was keeping the water open to get the minnows there, a few of which were on the ice. As I knelt to look at it Sam came over and upwinded a rooster right beside us. That was the last bird and we were done.










The forecast has a few warm days coming next week. Carly gets her latest stitches out after Christmas so I hope to make another run. The season has gone fast.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Not being able to hunt this year, I am SOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nicely done Dick!


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like a nice day. The season has gone fast. With work and holidays I think I'm done this year.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Looks like good times!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Fantastic story and hunt, thanks for posting. Your pictures are great.... :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great picture and story Dick! Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you too. This hunt ended ok and was fun but our shooting was poor. You'd think a guy would improve as season progresses but that wasn't the case. That will have to be my New Year resolution, or maybe I just need to get out more....


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice pictures Dick. Just remember even if the shooting is sub par, your dogs are still having a blast! :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice Dick.Lots of work hunting that deep snow.I'm probably finished for the year.


----------

